# Hymer Starline 680 or S700



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

All you Hymer experts out there....if you were picking would it be a S700 or the Starline 680. I wish I could figure out the pecking order of their models. Any advice welcome before I part with 30,000.
Thanks.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I bought an S630 based on a number of criteria. M-B base chassis, 'U' shaped rear lounge (great) and the cream leather interior that the original owner had ordered. I didn't know all that much about the range at the time of purchase, it was the layout and the 'wow' factor that sold it to me. I would say that whatever the type number on the outside says, it's the interior layout that you have to live with!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi mick,

the 680 will be the newer 'van, but the 700 is an s class. having had a 680 as well as the current s class, both roughly the same layout the s class is certainly far better equiped. if you are happy with an older 'van which i would think would be higher spec, then go s class. depending upon age is it higher specced?

simon


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

So long as its a Merc, can't go wrong with either. Which layout suits you best ?


----------

